# For Test Takers PE Mechanical TFS April 2018



## Vel2018 (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello Fellow EIT's who will take the TFS exam this April 2018!

Were almost there, 5 weeks to go. What have you done so far? I thought I should write this up so we can share our prep strategies! I hope we can help each other.

Here's what I've done so far:

1. I started with the MERM on Jan.16., I read most of the chapters that deals with the new exam specs. While reading it, I was doing the sample problems as well. I tabbed each chapter, highlight the equations. Took me about two weeks! Now, looking back, I think I shouldn't have done that. I should have go straight answering practice test in the MERM companion.

2. I did the MERM companion problems all that's in the exam specs only. Did this only one pass to date. Took me 3 weeks to finish all one pass. I was working on this problems for an average of 5hrs a day!

3. After the MERM companion problems. I started answering the NCEES practice test 2016, I managed to finish it all in 8hrs for the first try, but only got about roughly 70% raw score. Then I repeat, until I got 100% correct at about 3hrs 9min top speed, this is on the 5th pass. (I was answering these questions as if its still the first time I saw it.) took me 6 days to be able to pull that speed.

4. Next I did was the 2011 NCEES practice test. There was only like 21 questions that are different than 2016. I did this for 3 days got 100% for 40 minutes after the 3rd try.

5. I moved to 6MS, I skipped all the unrelated problems based on the new exam specs. It took me 5 days to get 100% for about 4.5 hrs. I answered about only 90 questions in here, there are 105 questions total in this book.

6. Now currently I just started answering the 2001 NCEES Practice test.

7. After this, I will do the 2008, then SlayThePE Practice test, then METS(maybe not all, I will select a few good ones in every subject which are different from all the problems I already encountered) then go back to MERM Companion and repeat step #3-#6!

I have all my references ready except for the notes which is not yet bound! The references I have used so far are the following: MERM 13th Ed., Keenan&amp;Keyes Steam Tables, Engineering Conversion Unit, Air Tables, MERM Appendices, MERM Index, my notes, 11x17 psychrometric charts, I also printed random charts like air density at different altitudes, etc. and NCEES Reference Handbook.

Since I started studying, I have not had more than 6 hours of sleep to date. Mostly 4-5hrs sleep!

Please share your experience so far! Lets help each other and rekt this exam!


----------



## Vel2018 (Mar 10, 2018)

cfm03 said:


> So far this is what I have done :
> 
> Merm - 1X
> NCEES 2016 - 3X
> ...


Thanks for sharing! 

PPI is also known as the METS? I don't have the EngPro yet. Hmm if time allows, I would get that as well. Also another tip I got is to practice with mechanical pencil something like what we will be using on the actual test. I did't think its a huge factor though on my end, but it probably will be for those who have heavy hands.


----------



## cornsnicker3 (Mar 10, 2018)

I did all of the relevant MERM problems. I got skewered by the SlaythePE exam. I am working on the Companion problems.

Family and work makes it really hard to study more. I am gonna do the best I can and I hope to get it.


----------



## Vel2018 (Mar 10, 2018)

cornsnicker3 said:


> I did all of the relevant MERM problems. I got skewered by the SlaythePE exam. I am working on the Companion problems.
> 
> Family and work makes it really hard to study more. I am gonna do the best I can and I hope to get it.


Thanks for sharing! 

Ok so, just for info purposes if you haven't bought the NCEES Practice test yet, the 2016 NCEES Practice Test is basically 90% the same from the 2008, they just split the TFS to the other Mech exam. (EDIT: There were approximately 5 new questions in the 2016 Practice Test)

The 2011 had 21problems different from 2016, and the 2001 have about 50 problems different from both 2016 and 2011. Over all from NCEES 2001 to 2016, there were only 156 different questions. 

Looks like I will do the SlayPE questions soon. 

Are you guys doing a timed practice test?


----------



## cornsnicker3 (Mar 11, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Ok so, just for info purposes if you haven't bought the NCEES Practice test yet, the 2016 NCEES Practice Test is basically 90% the same from the 2008, they just split the TFS to the other Mech exam. (EDIT: There were approximately 5 new questions in the 2016 Practice Test)
> 
> ...


I am trying to save them for the last couple of weeks when I get an opportunity to sit for 8 hours.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Mar 11, 2018)

I've almost completed the Fast-Track Dr. Toms Review Course for TFS. Started studying January 2nd. I've purchased both SlaythePE and ENGPROGUIDES practice exams in addition to DTC and the NCEES practice exam. I'll finish DTC within the next 2 weeks and focus on practice exam problems from there. I've been putting in about 2 hours per night during the week and 5 hours/day on the weekends. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Vel2018 (Mar 11, 2018)

ME_VT said:


> I've almost completed the Fast-Track Dr. Toms Review Course for TFS. Started studying January 2nd. I've purchased both SlaythePE and ENGPROGUIDES practice exams in addition to DTC and the NCEES practice exam. I'll finish DTC within the next 2 weeks and focus on practice exam problems from there. I've been putting in about 2 hours per night during the week and 5 hours/day on the weekends. Good luck to everyone.


Hi there! Thanks for sharing! Is this your first time taking the exam?


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Mar 11, 2018)

First and hopefully only time. My company paid for the DTC course thankfully. I've purchased every practice exam/solution set I can get my hands on. Planning to hammer through those as soon as possible from end-of-course to exam time. I actually waited a few years after graduation to take the FE (which I just took and passed in August '17, so I was still in study mode a little.


----------



## sambisu (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm on my third pass through the NCEES 2016 exam. I am averaging about 4 minutes per question now and getting most correct. 

I stepped away from that exam for a bit though and have been working on the Slay the PE exam now. That exam has been killing me so far. I was feeling pretty solid after going through the NCEES exam a few times, but the Slay the PE exam has definitely knocked my confidence down a bit (probably a good thing). 

Unfortunately, I have a 2-day-old at home now so my study time is going to be seriously limited. Not feeling great about my chances of passing at this point.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Mar 15, 2018)

sambisu said:


> I'm on my third pass through the NCEES 2016 exam. I am averaging about 4 minutes per question now and getting most correct.
> 
> I stepped away from that exam for a bit though and have been working on the Slay the PE exam now. That exam has been killing me so far. I was feeling pretty solid after going through the NCEES exam a few times, but the Slay the PE exam has definitely knocked my confidence down a bit (probably a good thing).
> 
> Unfortunately, I have a 2-day-old at home now so my study time is going to be seriously limited. Not feeling great about my chances of passing at this point.


I'm in the same boat, although mine is almost 2 years old. I'm really hoping this DTC course pays off, since I will only have 2 weeks to crank out practice problems by the time its over. My problem with doing similar problems over and over is that I tend to unintentionally try and memorize the solution rather than the reasoning behind it. I have every practice exam I can get my hands on and will be working through them, cataloging problem/solution sheets into my reference binders and hoping for the best. Good luck to you and everyone else taking the exam in April.


----------



## cornsnicker3 (Mar 15, 2018)

sambisu said:


> I'm on my third pass through the NCEES 2016 exam. I am averaging about 4 minutes per question now and getting most correct.
> 
> I stepped away from that exam for a bit though and have been working on the Slay the PE exam now. That exam has been killing me so far. I was feeling pretty solid after going through the NCEES exam a few times, but the Slay the PE exam has definitely knocked my confidence down a bit (probably a good thing).
> 
> Unfortunately, I have a 2-day-old at home now so my study time is going to be seriously limited. Not feeling great about my chances of passing at this point.


I am saving NCEES 2016 till the very end for a Mortal Kombat style "Fatality".

I hear you about kids. All of my time is sucked up by family and home responsibilities. Hopefully my next field assignment will beget me some study time.


----------



## sambisu (Mar 15, 2018)

ME_VT said:


> I'm in the same boat, although mine is almost 2 years old. I'm really hoping this DTC course pays off, since I will only have 2 weeks to crank out practice problems by the time its over. My problem with doing similar problems over and over is that I tend to unintentionally try and memorize the solution rather than the reasoning behind it. I have every practice exam I can get my hands on and will be working through them, cataloging problem/solution sheets into my reference binders and hoping for the best. Good luck to you and everyone else taking the exam in April.


I forgot to mention the 3 yr old we also have running around our house  :blink:


----------



## Vel2018 (Mar 15, 2018)

sambisu said:


> I'm on my third pass through the NCEES 2016 exam. I am averaging about 4 minutes per question now and getting most correct.
> 
> I stepped away from that exam for a bit though and have been working on the Slay the PE exam now. That exam has been killing me so far. I was feeling pretty solid after going through the NCEES exam a few times, but the Slay the PE exam has definitely knocked my confidence down a bit (probably a good thing).
> 
> Unfortunately, I have a 2-day-old at home now so my study time is going to be seriously limited. Not feeling great about my chances of passing at this point.


I hear you, and evrytime I answered problems correctly within 6 minutes I was like yes!!! Felt pretty good lol. Im at the pm section now of SlayPE, so far there are like 30% of the problems I encountered took me morethan 6min to solve and some about 5 questions I couldnt figure out a solution path, then I looked at the solution, I realized they were not too difficult, its just lack of knowledge! Which now you and I gained!!! I feel pretty solid now but still not satisfied until I made my second pass on the MERM companion.

SlayPE is a very good material, enhaces your analysis skill also I learned more stuff i did not know even after solving MERM, ncees and 6ms.

I wont go back to ncees practice test until 2 weeks before exam. 

Ill master all these SlayPE practice problem until I can solve all lessthan 8hrs. By the way theres an error on one problem SlayPE, I already communicated to them and they will fix it. 

I still need to enhance my weak points which is HVAC. 

You guys should try to get a hold of 2001 ncees practice test. There are more or less 50 good different problems from 2008-2016.

Goodluck to us!!


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Mar 15, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> I still need to enhance my weak points which is HVAC.


We have an e-book with a lot of HVAC problems for TFS test takers. To get a good preview for free, you can download the first 20+ pages of the book HERE.


----------



## Vel2018 (Mar 15, 2018)

Slay the P.E. said:


> We have an e-book with a lot of HVAC problems for TFS test takers. Too get a good preview for free, you can download the first 20+ pages of the book HERE.


Thank you! Once Im done with these I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## mckenz007 (Mar 16, 2018)

First time taker here. I started out just reading the MERM and working practice problems along the way, but I quickly got overwhelmed, so signed up for Dr. Tom’s Classroom review course so I’d have more direction. I finished at the end of February and have since done SMS 3x’s and NCEES 2016 3x’s. I just finished a first pass at the PPI practice text, which was brutal - ended up with a 42/80 in well over 8 hours (probably more like 16). I’ve heard this test is hard in comparison to the real deal so I’m trying not to let it kill my confidence. 

SlaythePE is next for me, then probably ENGProGuides. 

4 weeks to go, hang in there all!


----------



## Vel2018 (Mar 16, 2018)

mckenz007 said:


> First time taker here. I started out just reading the MERM and working practice problems along the way, but I quickly got overwhelmed, so signed up for Dr. Tom’s Classroom review course so I’d have more direction. I finished at the end of February and have since done SMS 3x’s and NCEES 2016 3x’s. I just finished a first pass at the PPI practice text, which was brutal - ended up with a 42/80 in well over 8 hours (probably more like 16). I’ve heard this test is hard in comparison to the real deal so I’m trying not to let it kill my confidence.
> 
> SlaythePE is next for me, then probably ENGProGuides.
> 
> 4 weeks to go, hang in there all!


I believe what we going to actually see in the exam is just same weight as NCEES practice test, its not going to go too much way beyond that, some questions might appear more difficult but I think that's just because the problems are foreign. 

I'm almost done with my first pass on SlayPE, it took me one week or so to finish 1st pass, I had some unproductive days this week. Need to catch up with the schedule, was 3 days behind already.


----------



## Suhaib Ahmed (Mar 20, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> I believe what we going to actually see in the exam is just same weight as NCEES practice test, its not going to go too much way beyond that, some questions might appear more difficult but I think that's just because the problems are foreign.
> 
> I'm almost done with my first pass on SlayPE, it took me one week or so to finish 1st pass, I had some unproductive days this week. Need to catch up with the schedule, was 3 days behind already.


Do you have a copy or share a copy of the 2001 NCEES practice exam? I am hearing good things about it just cant find it. I haev the 2011 and 2016.


----------



## Vel2018 (Mar 20, 2018)

cfm03 said:


> Suhaib,
> This is copyrighted material.
> You have to purchase your own copy.
> Also, be careful the ops of EB forum have minimum tolerance for these kind of questions...
> ...


Exactly what I was about to say.

Also for those that sent me a pm. Sorry guys, don't want to get in any kind of trouble. It is as cfm03 said.


----------



## Suhaib Ahmed (Mar 20, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> Exactly what I was about to say.
> 
> Also for those that sent me a pm. Sorry guys, don't want to get in any kind of trouble. It is as cfm03 said.


Oh sorry guys! I’m new to this forum. If that is the case then I’m sorry!


----------



## Suhaib Ahmed (Mar 21, 2018)

cfm03 said:


> Suhaib,
> This is copyrighted material.
> You have to purchase your own copy.
> Also, be careful the ops of EB forum have minimum tolerance for these kind of questions...
> ...


Do you know where I can purchase it?


----------



## Vel2018 (Mar 21, 2018)

Suhaib Ahmed said:


> Do you know where I can purchase it?


I got mine from Ebay.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 21, 2018)

Suhaib Ahmed said:


> Do you have a copy or share a copy of the 2001 NCEES practice exam? I am hearing good things about it just cant find it. I haev the 2011 and 2016.


If you have the 2011 exam, I wouldn't worry too much about the 2001. Many of the TFS problems are repeats, and since the format has now eliminated the breadth section, you won't need the problems from the other disciplines anyway.


----------



## Sheshtawy (Mar 22, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> If you have the 2011 exam, I wouldn't worry too much about the 2001. Many of the TFS problems are repeats, and since the format has now eliminated the breadth section, you won't need the problems from the other disciplines anyway.


Word!


----------



## sambisu (Mar 22, 2018)

Here is where I'm at on my "cheat sheet" for the exam...

Trying to keep it to two pages, but I keep finding new things to add.

View attachment 10951


View attachment 10952


----------



## cornsnicker3 (Mar 22, 2018)

I have a pretty neat update.

I completed my first mock NCEES Practice Exam 4 hour - 4 hours today.

I completed the morning with a junk ton of time left and only missed 5 questions

I completed the afternoon with about 10 minutes to spare (that included writing my letter answers on a separate piece of paper) and missed 13

I know 77.5% is hardly anything to brag about, but considering this was a virgin exam, my MERM only has tabbed appendices, and we have about 3 weeks to go, I think I am in a good spot.


----------



## Vel2018 (Mar 22, 2018)

cornsnicker3 said:


> I have a pretty neat update.
> 
> I completed my first mock NCEES Practice Exam 4 hour - 4 hours today.
> 
> ...


Nice!

Yes we still have lots of time! 

I just finished my 3rd pass on SlayPE, I finished with about 5hrs, I think thats the fastest I can do with that material. Now currently working on MERM companion again for second pass. Then will repeat all material until Apr. 11!

Also now I am summarizing my cheat sheet and giving final touch on tabbing MERM.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 23, 2018)

sambisu said:


> Here is where I'm at on my "cheat sheet" for the exam...
> 
> Trying to keep it to two pages, but I keep finding new things to add.
> 
> ...


I would encourage you two things here:

a) write it all out by hand, so you learn those better

b) eliminate the ridiculous "goal" to keep it to two pages.  Wholly unnecessary and probably counter productive.


----------



## Suhaib Ahmed (Mar 26, 2018)

cornsnicker3 said:


> I have a pretty neat update.
> 
> I completed my first mock NCEES Practice Exam 4 hour - 4 hours today.
> 
> ...


Was that your first time taking it? Because that is really good


----------



## sambisu (Mar 26, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> I would encourage you two things here:
> 
> a) write it all out by hand, so you learn those better
> 
> b) eliminate the ridiculous "goal" to keep it to two pages.  Wholly unnecessary and probably counter productive.


I appreciate the input, but I like having it typed (much easier to read as my handwriting is terrible). I have written out all of the equations numerous times while going through practice problems.

I don't see trying to limit to two pages as a "ridiculous goal". Keeps it concise so I don't have to flip through too much material. Just the most used equations and references. Not saying I wouldn't go to more pages if I need to, but so far I'm doing fine with 2.


----------



## cornsnicker3 (Mar 26, 2018)

Suhaib Ahmed said:


> Was that your first time taking it? Because that is really good


That is my literal first attempt. I did not look at any of the problems prior.


----------



## Vel2018 (Mar 27, 2018)

What are you guys working on now? Im currently working on MERM companion, combustion problems, the last half of these problems are brutal! Jaja hardest subject ever! I was able to work all fluid problems just fine but this one had my head rolling. 

How deep did you guys go with combustion?


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Mar 27, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> What are you guys working on now? Im currently working on MERM companion, combustion problems, the last half of these problems are brutal! Jaja hardest subject ever! I was able to work all fluid problems just fine but this one had my head rolling.
> 
> How deep did you guys go with combustion?


If I were you, I would have all the combustion problems figured out before the exam.  Like all the molecular weights for each component that you see, co, co2, h20, ect.....  I would pre-figure out all the fuels methane, propane, and know how to calculate the moles for exhaust gases stoiciometrically ....... Know how to calculate the percent water vapor in the flue gas or any other component.   

Practice these, I personally struggled through these.  These are the problems I panic on.  Was never comfortable with them.  I skipped all my exam *PROBLEMS* of this type and was lucky to pass 1st time. 

I should note I took the HVAC&amp;R exam....


----------



## Vel2018 (Mar 27, 2018)

MikeGlass1969 said:


> If I were you, I would have all the combustion problems figured out before the exam.  Like all the molecular weights for each component that you see, co, co2, h20, ect.....  I would pre-figure out all the fuels methane, propane, and know how to calculate the moles for exhaust gases stoiciometrically ....... Know how to calculate the percent water vapor in the flue gas or any other component.
> 
> Practice these, I personally struggled through these.  These are the problems I panic on.  Was never comfortable with them.  I skipped all my exam *PROBLEMS* of this type and was lucky to pass 1st time.


I hear you. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Vel2018 (Mar 27, 2018)

Who else is using the METSPE Practice Test linked below? 

https://ppi2pass.com/pe-mechanical-thermal-and-fluids-systems-practice-exam.html

What can you say about this material? I'm looking for something to use for mock up a week before the exam.


----------



## mongolianbbq (Mar 28, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> I hear you. Thanks for the advice!


FYI, in the merm (13th edition), I have page 23-16 book marked which makes for a quick reference for just about all MWs for gas fuels you will see. This has all the data mike was talking about already tabled for you. 21-9 has a table of balanced combustion equations for a quick reference. Finally, page 21-11 has a very helpful table which gives A/F ratios (mass and volume) for a balanced combustion equation for multiple fuels. This table also makes for easy excess air problems if you just multiply the value by the excess air given.


----------



## mongolianbbq (Mar 28, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> Who else is using the METSPE Practice Test linked below?
> 
> https://ppi2pass.com/pe-mechanical-thermal-and-fluids-systems-practice-exam.html
> 
> What can you say about this material? I'm looking for something to use for mock up a week before the exam.


I just ordered it. I was looking for more questions since I feel like I've been through everything else multiple times.


----------



## Vel2018 (Mar 28, 2018)

mongolianbbq said:


> I just ordered it. I was looking for more questions since I feel like I've been through everything else multiple times.


Cool! Would just like to know because someone told me the problems in here are more complex even harder than SlayPE practice problems. But I also saw a review of this product that half of the problems are close to be test like as well. So just trying to get more feedback. If this would be generally harder than slayPE, I don't think it will fit on my schedule. I will finish 2nd pass on MERM companion by the 1st of April. 4/2 to 4/6 will recycle all NCEES, 6MS, SlayPE, 4/7 mock up. 4/8 to 4/11 Recycle again and do some MERM companion where I think I would need to reinforce any subject. 

Anyway, I ended up buying the EngineerProGuides as my final mock up! Some also said this is 2nd material close to test like. So nothing to lose here, just doing more problems....There are good and bad reviews, but I guess I'll just absorb what good can come out of this material.


----------



## mckenz007 (Mar 28, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> Who else is using the METSPE Practice Test linked below?
> 
> https://ppi2pass.com/pe-mechanical-thermal-and-fluids-systems-practice-exam.html
> 
> What can you say about this material? I'm looking for something to use for mock up a week before the exam.


I’ve done it - a lot of people have referred to it as a “confidence crusher” because many questions are a bit obscure and require you to find that one equation buried deep in the MERM to solve. However the other questions seem to be pretty on par with NCEES. Overall I’d say it’s the same level of difficulty as 6MS. Based on the amount of material you’ve already covered, I think you can probably  pass it and be a-okay.

I’m also planning on getting EngPro as my final mock test. I haven’t done an actual 8-hour straight, first-time run through of anything yet. I’d say my confidence level at pulling this thing off is running at about 50% :-/


----------



## Vel2018 (Mar 28, 2018)

mckenz007 said:


> I’ve done it - a lot of people have referred to it as a “confidence crusher” because many questions are a bit obscure and require you to find that one equation buried deep in the MERM to solve. However the other questions seem to be pretty on par with NCEES. Overall I’d say it’s the same level of difficulty as 6MS. Based on the amount of material you’ve already covered, I think you can probably  pass it and be a-okay.
> 
> I’m also planning on getting EngPro as my final mock test. I haven’t done an actual 8-hour straight, first-time run through of anything yet. I’d say my confidence level at pulling this thing off is running at about 50% :-/


Thanks for the feedback! In that case,  I think I'd probably just stick to my schedule and do this one last addition which is the EngrProGuide. 

I hope I covered enough to pass 1st take!..But there's always this feeling that I need to do more...Anyway I think you should start doing timed test now. Break it down into 4hour each 40 problems and call it a session.


----------



## mongolianbbq (Mar 28, 2018)

mckenz007 said:


> I’ve done it - a lot of people have referred to it as a “confidence crusher” because many questions are a bit obscure and require you to find that one equation buried deep in the MERM to solve. However the other questions seem to be pretty on par with NCEES. Overall I’d say it’s the same level of difficulty as 6MS. Based on the amount of material you’ve already covered, I think you can probably  pass it and be a-okay.
> 
> I’m also planning on getting EngPro as my final mock test. I haven’t done an actual 8-hour straight, first-time run through of anything yet. I’d say my confidence level at pulling this thing off is running at about 50% :-/


I am unable to actually sit down for 8 hours to take a mock, but I have been timing myself with a stop watch app for each problem I do to make sure I'm doing them fast enough. I would at least do that. Timing is key.


----------



## cfm03 (Mar 28, 2018)

mongolianbbq said:


> I am unable to actually sit down for 8 hours to take a mock, but I have been timing myself with a stop watch app for each problem I do to make sure I'm doing them fast enough. I would at least do that. Timing is key.


Agree. I found timed exams to be the most valuable form of study. What works for me is doing a 4hr test, scoring it in the afternoon and then working through deficiencies on the following day.


----------



## mongolianbbq (Mar 28, 2018)

Just got my authorization form and it says that no food is allowed in the facility. Later on it says pack a lunch. What do I do?!?!


----------



## Vel2018 (Mar 28, 2018)

mongolianbbq said:


> Just got my authorization form and it says that no food is allowed in the facility. Later on it says pack a lunch. What do I do?!?!


It meant on test area no food, but you can bring food to eat during lunch outside test area which is the gym in NYC.


----------



## mongolianbbq (Mar 28, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> It meant on test area no food, but you can bring food to eat during lunch outside test area which is the gym in NYC.


Do they typically have a place where you can leave your stuff behind before you go into the test area?


----------



## Vel2018 (Mar 28, 2018)

mongolianbbq said:


> Do they typically have a place where you can leave your stuff behind before you go into the test area?


There should be a locker room free or not.


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Mar 28, 2018)

I bought a lunch in a cooler and left it in my car.


----------



## sambisu (Mar 29, 2018)

Just finished my second pass (first timed) at the first half of the Slay the PE exam. Managed to get 31 correct in 3 hrs, 34 minutes (77.5%). That was without guessing on the 6 problems I  skipped (didn't feel like I was getting anywhere on them). I only missed 3 of the problems that I actually completed and answered. I felt the first half of the exam was much harder for me, so I'm pretty confident my performance when I go through the second half will be much better.

Those transient heat transfer/thermo problems are still killing me. I don't recall seeing any problems like that on the NCEES practice exam, so I'm hoping those are more difficult that problems that actually end up on the exam.


----------



## cfm03 (Mar 29, 2018)

sambisu said:


> Just finished my second pass (first timed) at the first half of the Slay the PE exam. Managed to get 31 correct in 3 hrs, 34 minutes (77.5%). That was without guessing on the 6 problems I  skipped (didn't feel like I was getting anywhere on them). I only missed 3 of the problems that I actually completed and answered. I felt the first half of the exam was much harder for me, so I'm pretty confident my performance when I go through the second half will be much better.
> Those transient heat transfer/thermo problems are still killing me. I don't recall seeing any problems like that on the NCEES practice exam, so I'm hoping those are more difficult that problems that actually end up on the exam.


That's good a time. Keep going...
I got mine under 8 hrs on my 3rd timed pass.


----------



## Vel2018 (May 28, 2018)

As I was reading through this old post, I saw that most of us in here passed the test...have not heard from the others... @cfm03 and @Suhaib Ahmed I hope you guys passed as well! 

Seemed there were only a couple of TFS takers in the forum this April...This board is such a big help for us to slay this beast!


----------



## Suhaib Ahmed (May 30, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> As I was reading through this old post, I saw that most of us in here passed the test...have not heard from the others... @cfm03 and @Suhaib Ahmed I hope you guys passed as well!
> 
> Seemed there were only a couple of TFS takers in the forum this April...This board is such a big help for us to slay this beast!


I did not unfortunately. Was probably 7-8 questions away from passing. 46/80 according to my diagnostic


----------



## Vel2018 (May 31, 2018)

Suhaib Ahmed said:


> I did not unfortunately. Was probably 7-8 questions away from passing. 46/80 according to my diagnostic﻿


Sorry to hear that sad news


----------



## arpatel1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> Hello Fellow EIT's who will take the TFS exam this April 2018!
> 
> Were almost there, 5 weeks to go. What have you done so far? I thought I should write this up so we can share our prep strategies! I hope we can help each other.
> 
> ...


Good info.. Thank you very much


----------



## Vel2018 (Jun 28, 2018)

arpatel1 said:


> Good info.. Thank you very much


Your welcome! and goodluck!


----------

